# wifi using ndisgen causes kernel panic?



## StaticPhilly (May 15, 2010)

hello all,

ok im about to chuck this laptop at the wall, been trying to get this to work for 3 hours now...

basiclly the laptop has a RealTek 8191se wireless n card, now the only driver that seems to do anything is the XP 64 bit driver, the win 7 driver does nothing and the vista driver does not convert.

So after getting the module made from the XP 64 bit driver and the use kldload to load the modual the kernel panics???

can anyone tell me if there is somthing im doing wrong?

command i use is:

```
ndisgen net8192se.inf rtl8192se.sys
cp rtl8192se_sys.ko /boot/modules/
kldload rtl8192se_sys
```
panic time...

cheers,
Phil


----------



## StaticPhilly (May 16, 2010)

ok i found a workaround, might not be an option for everyone but it worked for me...

I switched the wireless nic with one from another laptop, got picked up straight away, so at least now i have wireless on this box 

cheers,
Phil


----------



## plamaiziere (May 16, 2010)

StaticPhilly said:
			
		

> hello all,
> 
> So after getting the module made from the XP 64 bit driver and the use kldload to load the modual the kernel panics???
> 
> can anyone tell me if there is somthing im doing wrong?



No it is ok. If would be helpful to have a dump of the panic, see http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug.html

Then ask on the FreeBSD mailing lists (stable or net) or fill a problem report.


----------

